# Vero Beach



## Serina (Mar 21, 2008)

As a DVC owner, we've not stayed at Vero Beach yet. Those that have, can you tell me about it...is the beach nice; what are your favorite things to do there etc? Thanks~


----------



## Carl D (Mar 21, 2008)

The beach is nice, but it can get quite thin during high tide. The water can get rough, and there are warnings for dangerous rip tides.
The pool is great for swimming and relaxing.

The resort is beautiful. It's a great place to relax, but don't expect a lot of night life in town. 
The resorts bar, The Green Cabin Room, is awesome with an outside deck overlooking the ocean. There is also light live entertainment on at least some nights.

There are two good restaurants on site, one more formal than the other. I highly reccomend the less formal (Shutter's) for breakfast and Sunday brunch.
There are many good restaurants in the area. I will be happy to make a list if you want.

Bottom line- This is a great resort to kick back and relax, but if you're looking for lots of nightlife action this is not the place.


----------



## Transit (Mar 23, 2008)

How diffiicult it  to reseerve the beach cottages? Has anyone here stayed in one?


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 23, 2008)

There are only six beach cottages. We have never stayed there, but from what have read, those units are very hard to book. If you are not an owner at Vero Beach, its almost impossible at peak times and the summer for non-owners.

Vero Beach Map


----------



## Carl D (Mar 23, 2008)

Transit said:


> How diffiicult it  to reseerve the beach cottages? Has anyone here stayed in one?


I agree with tomandrobin. If you don't own there, it's probably near impossible, at least during the better times of year.

I have stayed in the cottages several times, and will be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 23, 2008)

Carl D said:


> I agree with tomandrobin. If you don't own there, it's probably near impossible, at least during the better times of year.
> 
> I have stayed in the cottages several times, and will be happy to answer any questions.



I would *love* to stay in one of the cottages. I thought the porch swings looked like a nice place to sit and read.


----------



## Transit (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm going to try and rent some points from an owner and see if I can get the owner to rent a cottage for me. I'm looking for early April 2009 Sun-Thurs.Do you think this is doable? How much per point should I offer? I didn't see any rentals here on the tug classifieds does anyone know an owner with a good rep who rents points for Vero Here? Feel free to PM me.


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 23, 2008)

In 2009, from Feb 21 to April 18 is premium season at Vero Beach. Also, Easter is April 12 next year. Five nights in early April will be 390 points. Five nights starting April 19 will be 300 points. 

You will need to have an owner start booking at the 11 month mark to get a cottage that time of year, so the need to book May of this year.


----------



## Transit (Mar 23, 2008)

I was looking at a points chart that showed 4/1-4/18 Sun-Thurs premier season 78 points. Am I reading this wrong?


----------



## Carl D (Mar 24, 2008)

Transit said:


> I was looking at a points chart that showed 4/1-4/18 Sun-Thurs premier season 78 points. Am I reading this wrong?


Well, yes.... That's 78 points PER NIGHT, and that's weekdays. Weekends are 196 pts/night.
It will be near impossible to get points that far out for less than $10. That may even be a pipe dream

Five nights in a cottage, all weekdays during that time frame will run a minimum of $3900.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 24, 2008)

I had no idea VB can be that expensive.    Those cottages must be gorgeous.  VB should rent for about $10 a point.    K


----------



## tomandrobin (Mar 24, 2008)

They are private beach houses....literally! Did you look at the VB map on page 1? We are going in May, can't wait to see the place. We are staying in an Ocean View Inn room.


----------



## Transit (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks again for the help. The cottages look spectacular.


----------

